# Dilemma portiere, su chi puntereste la prossima stagione ?



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Stanno circolando parecchi nomi : Bolat, Sommer, Perin, Consigli


Oltre ai soliti Abbiati e Amelia.



Io punterei su Jesper Hansen, classe '85, portiere del Nordsjælland, non dovrebbe costare nemmeno molto.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Senza dubbio su Perin.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio su Perin.



Secondo me a Pescara è praticamente invalutabile, oltretutto pare costi un occhio.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me a Pescara è praticamente invalutabile, oltretutto pare costi un occhio.



Hai ragione ma tanto rimarrà un desiderio perché, come sappiamo bene, il Milan purtroppo non spende per i portieri e Perin costa.


----------



## Albijol (6 Febbraio 2013)

Consigli, parametro zero e si va sul sicuro.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Consigli, parametro zero e si va sul sicuro.



Che non costa neanche poco....


----------



## Albijol (6 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che non costa neanche poco....



Lo so che Galliani vorrebbe essere pagato per prendere i giocatori, ma meno di zero euro per il cartellino mi pare un tantino improbabile


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo so che Galliani vorrebbe essere pagato per prendere i giocatori, ma meno di zero euro per il cartellino mi pare un tantino improbabile



*Se* sarà a parametro zero e poi .....certo che Galliani si precipita ovunque ci sono risparmi


----------



## Frikez (6 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Consigli, parametro zero e si va sul sicuro.



Una sicurezza


----------



## Albijol (6 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Se* sarà a parametro zero e poi .....certo che Galliani si precipita ovunque ci sono risparmi



Gli scade a giugno il contratto.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gli scade a giugno il contratto.



......ok, quindi volendo può già firmare con un altra squadra ma non è certo escluso un rinnovo con quella attuale. Giusto?


----------



## Serginho (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tim Krul del Newcastle


----------



## 2515 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Perin


----------



## iceman. (6 Febbraio 2013)

Pure io piglierei quello del nordscegsbdfhlland.

Pure gabriel voglio vedere "iooo dettoo luiii mii filiiioo" "te vai a mangiare pollo che non hai la forza per calciarla"


----------



## If Everyone Cared (6 Febbraio 2013)

Consigli.
Tanto fenomeni non ne abbiamo mai avuti a parte l'inopinato Dida 2002/05, quindi non sarebbe un problema grave. E rispetto ad Abbiati e Amelia l'atalantino sarebbe una boccata d'ossigeno.
Non so quale sarà il budget messo a disposizione in estate, ma di qualunque cifra si tratti deve essere tassativamente investita sul centrocampo e, in subordine, sulla difesa.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (6 Febbraio 2013)

consigli è oro che cola vedendo i 2 cadaveri che abbiamo ora


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2013)

perin non è pronto secondo me

Akinfeev o ter stegen, consigli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Akinfeev costa un botto ed è extra, non vorrei bruciare uno slot per extracomunitari per un portiere come abbiamo fatto quest'anno...


----------



## Djici (6 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perin non è pronto secondo me
> 
> Akinfeev o ter stegen, consigli



il problema e che gia ora costa parecchio ma se in piu aspettiamo che sia definitivamente pronto il prezzo sara ancora piu alto.
il mio sogno sarebbe prendere consigli e perin in estate.
il primo a fare il titolare nel milan e l'altro a giocare ancora almeno 1 o 2 anni in prestito.


----------



## Ale (6 Febbraio 2013)

per me prenderanno viviano


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sommer,costo 5 mln,sottovalutatissimo.Gran portiere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Febbraio 2013)

Per il portiere non mi fisserei o troviamo una giovane promessa a pochi soldi o ci teniamo Abbiati, 
in fondo il Milan di Berlusconi non ha mai avuto un grande portiere
(addirittura esclusi 2 anni di super Dida, Abbiati è stato il migliore, anche Sebastiano Rossi era mediocre)


----------



## Graxx (6 Febbraio 2013)

Perin Abbiati Petkovic....Amelia ceduto a titolo definitivo e Gabriel in prestito...se Perin non fosse fattibile ho letto di Sommer del Basilea...si chiama cosi???


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Febbraio 2013)

Perin. Senza dubbio


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2013)

Perin lo adoro, ma sembra costare un pò troppo. Sommer è molto più economico e per me è molto bravo pure lui. Ma ciò che conta è mettere prima di tutto a posto difesa e centrocampo, poi si può pensare all'attacco.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Febbraio 2013)

Scambierei Robinho con rafael del santos... Oppure Diego alves. Via Abbiati che prende troppo e poi teniamoci gabriel ed amelia


----------



## jaws (6 Febbraio 2013)

Perin è sopravvalutato, io dico Sommer


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sommer/Perin. Stekelemburg alternativa low cost.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma tanto rimarrà un desiderio perché, come sappiamo bene, il Milan purtroppo non spende per i portieri e Perin costa.



Calmo calmo, c'è di mezzo il Genoa 




Albijol ha scritto:


> Consigli, parametro zero e si va sul sicuro.



Da quando ce l'hanno accostato ha combinato 2-3 papere, speriamo fossero episodi isolati, altrimenti anche io non avrei dubbi, è un bravo portiere e per il ruolo che fa è anche giovane.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stekelemburg alternativa low cost.



Anche lui mi piace molto, All'Ajax lo reputavo nella top 3 mondiale, contro di noi fu incredibile.

Ma da qui a fine stagione secondo me tornerà il titolare della Roma e poi sarà confermato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma da qui a fine stagione secondo me tornerà il titolare della Roma e poi sarà confermato.


Probabilmente. Dobbiamo virare su Perin o Sommer.


----------



## Devil May Cry (6 Febbraio 2013)

Io voto Consigli..Tra quelli elencati è sicuramente il più bravo!


----------



## runner (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gabriel!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Calmo calmo, c'è di mezzo il Genoa


Rispediamo nonna Amelia a Genova e ci pigliamo Pierino


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me Perin non è pronto per essere titolare nel Milan,per la prossima stagione punterei su altri.Consigli mi piace,ci farei un pensiero però vorrei vedere finalmente un fenomeno in porta.


----------



## Frikez (6 Febbraio 2013)

Marchetti o Lloris


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Marchetti o Lloris


Ormai son andati


----------



## prd7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gabriel


----------



## Albijol (6 Febbraio 2013)

Si parla di Sinan Bolat dello Standard


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

Stekelenburg


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Febbraio 2013)

il migliore da comprare sarebbe ter stegen,ma costerà sui 15-20 milioni credo.

Dico perin ma non oltre i 10 milioni per prenderlo


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Il sogno sarebbe un ter Stegen,ma andrebbe bene Sommer.Io terrei d'occhio anche Stechelemburgo,se non sarà titolare nemmeno nel girone di ritorno costerà pochissimo.



Albijol ha scritto:


> Consigli, parametro zero e si va sul sicuro.



Si,sei sicuro di vedere una cappellata ogni tre partite


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque io confido in Gabriel, che ha grandissime potenzialità, quest'anno ed il prossimo gli serviranno per esser educato al ruolo, secondo me già dal prossimo anno si potrà togliere qualche soddisfazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque io confido in Gabriel, che ha grandissime potenzialità, quest'anno ed il prossimo gli serviranno per esser educato al ruolo, secondo me già dal prossimo anno si potrà togliere qualche soddisfazione.



Bisgnorebbe farlo giocare già da adesso visto che è l'anno "0". Mi chiedo perchè continuare con sto fascista e quella scigura di Amelia


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

boh bella domanda :S, di gente veramente brava e giovane io non ne conosco, si continuerà di nuovo con loro due mi sa.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè sono il primo a riconoscere che non è pronto, o meglio non lo era assolutamente a settembre. Certo son passati un pò di mesi, non lo so i suoi miglioramenti fino a che punto ci siano stati. Ma questo ragazzo ha della capacità fisiche straordinarie e pure la personalità non gli manca. Ha semplicemente dei limiti nell'interpretazione del ruolo, ma è normale in Brasile non c'è la cultura del grande portiere, non ti insegnano il ruolo, cosa che qui da noi può fare.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Bah.. Andatevi a vedere julio cesar alias dida... rimapiango che il Milan non l'abbia preso. Al QPR sta facendo una stagione incredibile, il miglior portiere della premier.

Gabriel bisogna farlo giocare ora, cioe se non gioca ora dove la concorrenza si chiama abbiati e amelia, quando allora?

Allegri non si svegliera, Niang se non fosse per Robinho ormai in costume, non lo avrebbe mai giocato. Bisognerebbe sperare che Amanda e fascista si rompano


----------



## jaws (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gabriel giocherà se e quando sarà pronto per farlo.
Guardati qualche partita della primavera in cui Gabriel ogni tanto gioca e vedrai che non è ancora pronto per essere il portiere titolare del Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gabriel lo presterei un anno, e ci compriamo un portiere low cost tipo consigli, poi tra un anno tiri le somme.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2013)

Rafael del Santos


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Rafael del Santos



Bravo, ma non credo spenderanno un posto extra per lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bravo, ma non credo spenderanno un posto extra per lui.



E' comunitario.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2013)

passaporto portoghese


----------



## tamba84 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Stekelenburg o frey


oppure lui


----------



## tamba84 (7 Febbraio 2013)

poi non arriverà nessuno


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2013)

Non sapevo avesse il passaporto. Bravo Rafael comunque, si.


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2013)

leggendo un pò di cifre (ter stegen, perin etc) credo proprio che i cugini abbiano fatto un grandissimo affare a prendere handanovic a 14 mln, quello sì che un portiere super


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> leggendo un pò di cifre (ter stegen, perin etc) credo proprio che i cugini abbiano fatto un grandissimo affare a prendere handanovic a 14 mln, quello sì che un portiere super



Anche se comunque st'anno un paio le ha combinate pure lui, col Siena molto male.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Febbraio 2013)

Perin.


----------



## Harvey (7 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anche se comunque st'anno un paio le ha combinate pure lui, col Siena molto male.



Vero, ma facendo un bilancio sono più i punti che gli ha portato


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> leggendo un pò di cifre (ter stegen, perin etc) credo proprio che i cugini abbiano fatto un grandissimo affare a prendere handanovic a 14 mln, quello sì che un portiere super



Ma il discorso è che Perin alla cifra che ho sentito (20 mln) non lo prende nessuno. Perchè è una cifra senza logica.

Buffon è stato pagato una cinquantina di mln di euro, ma è andato alla Juventus dopo oltre 200 partite da professionista con tanto di esperienza internazionale al seguito. E aggiungo con un rendimento altissimo.

De Gea è andato allo United per 20 mln, con oltre 80 presenza tra le quali anche in europa. 

Sempre per circa 20 mln Neuer è andato al Bayern, dopo oltre 200 presenze più la nazionale.

Handanovic per 14, sempre dopo oltre 200. 

Arriviamo a Perin? 49 presenze tra A e B. Mi spiegate dunque perchè debba esser anche solo accostato come prezzo ai sopracitati? C'è un logica nel fissare il prezzo a 20 mln?!


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Vero, ma facendo un bilancio sono più i punti che gli ha portato



Chiaramente, pure a me piace molto, però a 14 milioni non è un affarone, è il prezzo giusto.


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Perin ha molte lacune, ha talento, reattività, ma pecca nelle uscite, alcune volte nella posizione e molto sui diagonali bassi, deve migliorare molto, prenderei un portiere pronto, consiglio o ancor meglio Mirante


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Perin ha molte lacune, ha talento, reattività, ma pecca nelle uscite, alcune volte nella posizione e molto sui diagonali bassi, deve migliorare molto, prenderei un portiere pronto, consiglio o ancor meglio Mirante



Concordo su Perin, grande talento ma ha ancora molti limiti. Però Mirante e Consigli secondo me sono portieri normalissimi, a dirlo è l'età. Parliamoci chiaro, sono meglio di Amelia? Di un Amelia titolare intendo, con continuità. Io francamente non credo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo su Perin, grande talento ma ha ancora molti limiti. Però Mirante e Consigli secondo me sono portieri normalissimi, a dirlo è l'età. Parliamoci chiaro, sono meglio di Amelia? Di un Amelia titolare intendo, con continuità. Io francamente non credo.



Si, sono meglio di amelia, molto meglio


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Consigli con Mirante e Amelia non c'entra niente eh.


----------



## sheva90 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Prendiamo Stekelenburg.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Si, sono meglio di amelia, molto meglio


Segui tutti e 38 le partite di Mirante e Consigli ogni stagione ?


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Segui tutti e 38 le partite di Mirante e Consigli ogni stagione ?



le partite quando posso cerco di guardarle tutte, mirante sta facendo un campionato mostruoso, è un gran portiere, poco sponsorizzato, consigli pure è buono, di sicuro 100 volte meglio di amelia e abbiati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> le partite quando posso cerco di guardarle tutte, mirante sta facendo un campionato mostruoso, è un gran portiere, poco sponsorizzato, consigli pure è buono, di sicuro 100 volte meglio di amelia e abbiati


Non volevo essere offensivo chiaramente, però di solito tendiamo a deprezzare i nostri e a vedere l'erba del vicino sempre più verde. Questo per dire che non credo Consigli e Mirante siano tanto migliori di Amelia; forse lo sono anche ma non ci sarebbe un salto di qualità.


----------



## jaws (8 Febbraio 2013)

Molti portieri possono sembrare meglio dei nostri, ma questo dipende anche dal fatto che spesso un portiere nelle piccole squadre rende di più perchè viene spesso sollecitato quindi rimane più concentrato e ricevendo tanti tiri ha più possibilità di fare belle parate.
In una grande squadra magari un portiere deve fare una sola parata in tutta la partita e ciò rende tutto più difficile


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non volevo essere offensivo chiaramente, però di solito tendiamo a deprezzare i nostri e a vedere l'erba del vicino sempre più verde. Questo per dire che non credo Consigli e Mirante siano tanto migliori di Amelia; forse lo sono anche ma non ci sarebbe un salto di qualità.



no guarda non sono il tipo di persona, anzi amelia al livorno era un buon portiere e abbiati fino a qualche anno fa era accettabile, ora sono due portieri che ci hanno fatto perdere punti PESANTI, già prendere uno tra consigli e mirante prendi dei portieri che non faranno miracoli ma che sono affidabili molto più dei nostri........per quanto riguarda la frase dell'erba del vicino proprio no....ti faccio un esempio basta che vai a vedere i vecchi topic, nei momenti di disfattismo totale a inizio campionato c'era qualcuno che diceva facendo un paragone tra insigne e el shaarawi cambierei subito per il loro, insigne attuale è 10 volte del pompato con la cresta e robe del genere, io pur essendo un GRANDISSIMO estimatore di insigne dicevo, guarsate che vi state sbagliando...e poi sappiamo quel che è successo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> no guarda non sono il tipo di persona, anzi amelia al livorno era un buon portiere e abbiati fino a qualche anno fa era accettabile, ora sono due portieri che ci hanno fatto perdere punti PESANTI, già prendere uno tra consigli e mirante prendi dei portieri che non faranno miracoli ma che sono affidabili molto più dei nostri........per quanto riguarda la frase dell'erba del vicino proprio no....ti faccio un esempio basta che vai a vedere i vecchi topic, nei momenti di disfattismo totale a inizio campionato c'era qualcuno che diceva facendo un paragone tra insigne e el shaarawi cambierei subito per il loro, insigne attuale è 10 volte del pompato con la cresta e robe del genere, io pur essendo un GRANDISSIMO estimatore di insigne dicevo, guarsate che vi state sbagliando...e poi sappiamo quel che è successo


Credo che, in ogni caso, con Consigli e Mirante non faremmo un salto di qualità tra i pali, sul fatto che possano essere più affidabili potrei anche essere d'accordo.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Molti portieri possono sembrare meglio dei nostri, ma questo dipende anche dal fatto che spesso un portiere nelle piccole squadre rende di più perchè viene spesso sollecitato quindi rimane più concentrato e ricevendo tanti tiri ha più possibilità di fare belle parate.
> In una grande squadra magari un portiere deve fare una sola parata in tutta la partita e ciò rende tutto più difficile



Questa cosa infatti non la considera mai nessuno. Fare il portiere in una grande o un piaccola squadra sono quasi due sport differenti.


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo che, in ogni caso, con Consigli e Mirante non faremmo un salto di qualità tra i pali, sul fatto che possano essere più affidabili potrei anche essere d'accordo.



se per salto di qualità intendi il buffon dei bei tempi no, ma quanti portieri prendibili ci sono meglio di loro? concordo con chi dice che l'inter ha fatto un affare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> se per salto di qualità intendi il buffon dei bei tempi no, ma quanti portieri prendibili ci sono meglio di loro? concordo con chi dice che l'inter ha fatto un affare


Con salto di qualità non intendo Buffon, per dire: io prendere uno tra Perin, Sommer e Stekelemburg. Mirante e COnsigli essendo portieri di Parma e Atalanta son da verificare in un Milan, come dice qualcuno su, magari anche Amelia fosse rimasto al Livorno e al Genoa sembrerebbe come loro. Onestamente quei due mi sembra abbastanza normali.


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con salto di qualità non intendo Buffon, per dire: io prendere uno tra Perin, Sommer e Stekelemburg. Mirante e COnsigli essendo portieri di Parma e Atalanta son da verificare in un Milan, come dice qualcuno su, magari anche Amelia fosse rimasto al Livorno e al Genoa sembrerebbe come loro. Onestamente quei due mi sembra abbastanza normali.




No momento momento, stekelemburg è peggio dei nostri questo si...

ma sommer e perin hanno giocato in club migliori di mirante e consigli??

Perin ho già detto, ha il potenziale ma non gli affiderei la porta del milan il prossimo anno, specie non a quelle cifre assurde


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> No momento momento, stekelemburg è peggio dei nostri questo si...
> 
> ma sommer e perin hanno giocato in club migliori di mirante e consigli??
> 
> Perin ho già detto, ha il potenziale ma non gli affiderei la porta del milan il prossimo anno, specie non a quelle cifre assurde


Perin e Sommer sono affari da fare perché sono giovani e di grande prospettiva. Le cifre sono un altro discorso, anche io non comprerei Perin a 20 milioni. Stekelemburg sarebbe peggiore di Amelia ed Abbiati ?


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perin e Sommer sono affari da fare perché sono giovani e di grande prospettiva. Le cifre sono un altro discorso, anche io non comprerei Perin a 20 milioni. Stekelemburg sarebbe peggiore di Amelia ed Abbiati ?



il portiere giovane è sempre un grosso azzardo, ricordo un paio di anni fa tutti volevamo lloris uno che non è diventato granchè, il portiere è un ruolo molto delicato dove il milan dopo tanti anni deve prendere una certezza, come minimo uno che non prende un gol su un tiro da 30 metri sopra la testa....stekelemburg si è peggio dei nostri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> il portiere giovane è sempre un grosso azzardo, ricordo un paio di anni fa tutti volevamo lloris uno che non è diventato granchè, il portiere è un ruolo molto delicato dove il milan dopo tanti anni deve prendere una certezza, come minimo uno che non prende un gol su un tiro da 30 metri sopra la testa....stekelemburg si è peggio dei nostri


Su Stekelemburg non sono per niente d'accordo. 
Certo, meglio il portiere d'esperienza che il portiere giovane, però se Perin va in un grande club ed esplode non lo prendi più, io resto dell'idea che sarebbe una scommessa da fare.


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su Stekelemburg non sono per niente d'accordo.
> Certo, meglio il portiere d'esperienza che il portiere giovane, però se Perin va in un grande club ed esplode non lo prendi più, io resto dell'idea che sarebbe una scommessa da fare.



Vale per tutti, c'è anche bardi del novara molto bravo non è che si può prendere chiunque...per 20 milioni prendo marchetti non perin...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Vale per tutti, c'è anche bardi del novara molto bravo non è che si può prendere chiunque...per 20 milioni prendo marchetti non perin...


Ho già detto che 20 milioni non li spenderei per Perin, né per Marchetti, non li spenderei per nessun portiere  a cifre ragionevoli è giusto puntare su un giovane capace come Perin.


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho già detto che 20 milioni non li spenderei per Perin, né per Marchetti, non li spenderei per nessun portiere  a cifre ragionevoli è giusto puntare su un giovane capace come Perin.



purtroppo non ci sono cifre ragionevoli, l'unica è consigli a zero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> purtroppo non ci sono cifre ragionevoli, l'unica è consigli a zero


Mah, stiamo a vedere. Preziosi non mi è mai sembrato troppo restio con noi.


----------



## mister51 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio su Perin.



sono sicuro che NON è dfa grande squadra..................


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2013)

A me fa impazzire Viviano.
Non è un fenomeno, però è più conforme ai nostri standard.


----------



## Frikez (9 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me fa impazzire Viviano.
> Non è un fenomeno, però è più conforme ai nostri standard.



Viviano 
Ai nostri standard di emme sicuramente.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Viviano
> Ai nostri standard di emme sicuramente.



Bah mi pare sensibilmente meglio meglio di Abbiati, Amelia, Coppola, Dida, Storari, Fiori, Gabriel, Flavio Roma.
Tutti messi insieme.


----------



## rossovero (9 Febbraio 2013)

è una scelta difficile. Perin non li vale 20 milioni, per meno però si può provare: se fa cappelle almeno si può sperare che migliori, mentre se le fa un portiere vecchio è difficile. Marchetti non credo lo cedano; il fatto che abbia già 30 anni non conta, i 30 di un portiere spesso sono i 25 di una punta. Consigli a 0 sarebbe ottimo per il costo, ma sinceramente non l'ho seguito molto. Se non fa nè miracoli nè cappelle colossali lo prenderei al volo.


----------



## Gollume (9 Febbraio 2013)

Un portiere può benissimo reggere fino a 40 anni. Ergo il buon fascistone Abbiati.


----------



## jaws (9 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bah mi pare sensibilmente meglio meglio di Abbiati, Amelia, Coppola, Dida, Storari, Fiori, Gabriel, Flavio Roma.
> Tutti messi insieme.



Ma proprio no


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma proprio no



Bah allora mi sbaglierò io.


----------



## Prinz (9 Febbraio 2013)

Consigli


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bah mi pare sensibilmente meglio meglio di Abbiati, Amelia, Coppola, Dida, Storari, Fiori, Gabriel, Flavio Roma.
> Tutti messi insieme.


A me no 
Secondo me Viviano è proprio scarso,non darebbe nulla in più dei nostri portieri attuali.
Mi sembra un gran sopravvalutato.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> A me no
> Secondo me Viviano è proprio scarso,non darebbe nulla in più dei nostri portieri attuali.
> Mi sembra un gran sopravvalutato.



Allora avrò guardato le partite sbagliate.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allora avrò guardato le partite sbagliate.


Potrebbe essere 
A parte gli scherzi,è normale pensarla in maniera diversa,a me non piace affatto e lo ritengo ai livelli di un Amelia qualunque.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere
> A parte gli scherzi,è normale pensarla in maniera diversa,a me non piace affatto e lo ritengo ai livelli di un Amelia qualunque.



Infatti avevo detto che non era assolutamente un fenomeno, ma rispetto a Perin/Marchetti ce lo possiamo permettere.
Amelia è un buon portiere.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma perche non gioca Gabriel santo cielo??? Non ne posso piu di sti portieri che vivono nel mondo del replay e della moviola


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Eh guarda e' incredibile come abbiati sia ancora li ma proviamolo santo cielo Gabriel , almeno nn avrà i riflessi di uno di 90 anni


----------

